# Any Evinrude Zephyr experts out there?



## JMichael (Jun 24, 2015)

So I just discovered that my dad left behind a Zephyr outboard. I haven't been able to pin down the year or size yet and was hoping that someone here could help. No pics yet but I will get some soon. What I do know, the serial is 4878-04378, it does not have a recoil starter (nor does it look like it came with one). It looks a lot like the one in the youtube vid. It has 3 individual tubed/housings for the drive shaft, the water tube, and the exhaust running down to the gear box. 



[youtube]nXCEOnSh6_k[/youtube]


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2015)

You are the owner of the World's smallest production 4-cylinder outboard! You should have a separate model number. Check it again. I see in the model/year guide that the "4378" part of it indicates your engine is a 1945-46. Later ones came with the recoil starter. 
It is an opposed 4-cylinder, produces 5.4hp and has one of the most complicated (for it's day) carburetors you can get your hands on. The ignition systems are pretty much bulletproof and it would surprise me if you do not have spark to at least some cylinders. Do not pitch the spark plugs. That engine should be run on 16:1 pre-mix. The outer portion of the cylinder heads have no cooling jacket around them so don't get your hands on them while running. There is or at least used to be Zephry races held by the AOMCI bunch. Apparently those little engines take well to modifications. 
They are actually pretty good running engines once you get them back in service. I have two or three of them.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2015)

Is it more like this one?

https://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/5048089756.html


----------



## JMichael (Jun 25, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Is it more like this one?
> 
> https://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/5048089756.html


It's hard to be sure with the little bit of time I spent looking it over but I believe the foot/lower unit looks a little different than that, I know the flywheel is different than the one in your pic. The flywheel has raised letters on the top in sort of an arch going around the top. It says Evinrude and I think the other word was Motors or Outboard. The motor turns over but I noticed that on the exhaust tube about 4 inches below the motor there is a hole about the size of a quarter. It's got some rough edges so I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to have that. There's also some sort of long spring that is right in the middle above the Off/Run/Choke knob on the face. If you want to slide the timing advance handle from side to side, you have to hold that spring down with one hand so the knob/handle can get by it. I don't think it's supposed to be like that based on some videos I watched but I'm not sure what it is either. I half suspect the spring is supposed to be under the front cover and works with the Off/Run knob or something like that. It also has it's own Evinrude motor stand. I'm not sure when my dad got it but I know for a fact he never used it in the last 45+ years if he had it all that time (which I suspect he did). It looks like it's been tucked away for a long long time. I'll try to get some pics of it tomorrow but I may need to get it outside and clean it off first. 

Where would the model number be located?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2015)

That is a doubly good hand me down if it has the original Evinrude stand with it. 
Should be numbers on a flat on the top of the flywheel or possibly under the cowling in the front on the steering bracket.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 25, 2015)

Didn't get around to cleaning it up but I did get some pictures. And I guess I miss read the serial tag as the freeze plug shows 4378-04378. I guess it's a model 4378 with a serial #04378, what a coincidence. :lol: Rather than trying to post all the pics here, I just put them on photobucket. Here's a link to the album.
https://s214.photobucket.com/user/OzarkOutlaw/library/Evinrude Zephyr?sort=2&page=1


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2015)

Am thinking you will enjoy bringing this little gem back into service! Wonder what the history was on the engine. 
Someone cut a hole in the exhaust which does nothing for it except make it louder but there are parts or donor engines out there. 
Some of the guys in aomci.org are real enthusiasts on this series of engine. I still have one that I need to get running that I bought a couple
years ago and one that I got running a few years ago and haven't run it since. I ran one on my Grumman Sport Boat and raced it in the 6hp races at
Suwanee a few years ago but there were some opposed twins that kicked my butt.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 26, 2015)

I've spent many hours over the past few years just prowling youtube videos of vintage outboards. I find the variety and designs of these old motors to be very interesting. I'm not sure when I'll start with it but at least now I can start doing some research on it. I've found some info that suggest that it was not considered a very strong motor vs it's competition of the day. While taking the pics today, I removed the run/off knob and pushed that spring down under it. I think it belongs there as the knob seems to have some detente now at each position. I also noticed that it's missing the linkage wire from the tiller throttle shaft to the carb.

I was also reading about variants of the Zephyr through the years and how some parts are not interchangeable between certain years. Do you know if this is accurate and if it is, which models would be interchangeable with mine?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2015)

While I may not know all the answers to all of your questions I can certainly help you get them answered as long as you have an interest in getting your Dad's engine running. Would be happy to help. Am a member over at aomci and can get information pretty fast. You may want to consider becoming a member there as well?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 26, 2015)

OK Pappy, I appreciate that. As I said earlier, I'm not sure when I will get around to starting on the motor but I'll be sure to keep you in mind when I do. Maybe this fall, after it's cooled off enough to get back out in my shop. This high humidity and temps in the high 90's is brutal on an old fat guy. :lol:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2015)

I have the old part down and my girlfriend has taken me from a 34" in. waist to a 36" waist and am not liking that one bit. Darn good Southern cooking.
Also...have your hot and will raise you one. 
Like you, I just don't feel like working on my vintage or antiques when I get home. 
The thermometer on my tool box lid was at 104f today almost all afternoon....and it's only June. If I am up higher in a big boat the temp goes up as well. The aluminum roof is like a convection oven at the shop.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 26, 2015)

If I ever get back down to a 36 I'll be happy as that's about normal for what I should weigh at 6' 2". I was already packing a few extra lbs when I quit smoking 3 years ago. The waistline and weight went to crap after that. :lol:


----------



## JMichael (Feb 15, 2018)

It's taken a bit longer than expected but I finally have this little motor moved to my house and started to work on it as we're seeing some nicer temps to let me work outside. I've started to clean and inspect it, but I have some doubts/questions about parts of the motor and how to disassemble. I tried to log in to AOMCI but they have evidently deleted my account and when I try to re register, their anti bot question wants me to name their magazine. I don't have a clue what magazine they make and can't seem to turn the answer up via google. The only thing I find is some reference to something called The Antique Outboarder. I tried entering that, and Antique Outboarder, antique outboarder in lower case but it keeps rejecting my answer so I'm lost as to how to ask any questions over there. 

The prop shaft has a significant amount of play/wobble so I'm sure there are some parts that will require replacement down there. And I've discovered that not only is the wire that connects the throttle control from tiller to carb missing, the piece on the tiller where that wire connects apparently has an ear broken off it where the wire attaches. Do you have anything in the way of a parts schematic/breakdown/specs for points gap etc, or information that might help me in the tear down of this motor that you can or would be willing to share? 

As always thanks for any help you can offer with this motor.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2018)

I have not been on the site in a long time now (AOMCi) but they had or still have an ask-a-member section in there. That can be used for a couple of your questions. There is also a Classified section in there. I would use that and advertise that you are looking for a Zephyr for use as a parts engine. Most of the castings you are talking about are common as well as the linkages. I just sold a parts Zephyr about 6 mos. ago that I had hanging around for a few years. They are plentiful at least and should be no big deal to source. If you have no luck then let me know and I will try and source parts down here for you. 
I still have a pretty pristine one. As far as I know it runs but haven't run this one. They are good runners for sure.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 15, 2018)

I tried to go to the Ask-A-Member and as soon as I clicked on "new topic" it took me to the sign in screen and requires you to sign in for that now. Seems as though they have gone a bit overboard with their attempts to eliminate bots. Not sure how they expect to get new members if people can't figure out how to get past that bot question. I've been told by friends that there are lots of parts available for these motors at pretty good prices on ebay and amazon (amazon was a surprise), but I'll keep you in mind on that offer to help locate parts should I need them, thanks.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2018)

You are most welcome


----------

